# Where are all the Philly area subs



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi all,

HPK Properties, L.L.C. is looking for contractors for next season. 
If interested;
contact me at [email protected] with equipment type, salting capabilities and sidewalk labor capability, if any. Rates negotiable, Proof of liability/insurance negotiable ( a bonus with the way rates are now ).
We're continually growing and will experience significant growth next season, due to additional clients requiring service.

Thanks,


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Still looking:waving:


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Old man winters close to knocking on the front door! We're still looking for subs. Great pay and steady work for reliable people. Anyone interested should contact me soon.

Ken


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks like it will be mostly commerical work.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Only a few takers as of yet! Lets get going boys!


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone anyone anyone???????


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave @ (610) 789-HELP


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Getting closer. Still need roughly 10 subs to matain commerical locations in Philadelphia. Excellent pay regular routes and work


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Did I mention great pay and steady routes!!!!!payup


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone Anyone?


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Buhler, Buhlerpayup payup


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello, hello, is thing on? Hello


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Waiting for that meeting in Roxboro.

Im bringing a prospect or two.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Echo, echo!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Santo is officially booked full as of 10/13/03.

Cannot take on anymore work .


Signed Sealed Delivered>


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Still waiting


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Still going:yow!:


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Still can use a couple of good men/women


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Doesn't HPK own some properties in Roxborough/Manayunk? I hear your pain in the Philadelphia area, tough for qualified labor and difficult to find someone with their own equipment. I have four rigs, 2 driver in addition to myself and turn down work every year. Frustrating.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Gpin,

We have a couple of places in that area. We made out o.k. for subs also. We've got about 12-15 guys with thier own equipment who are ready to work plus our rigs.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

KenP,
Good to hear that you found enough subs. Now we need some snow. So warm we roofed my house last week.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Always looking


----------



## SVTKYLE (Jan 18, 2004)

Ken I have a 03 F350 with a hiniker plow im located in delaware county and very interested in some work. [email protected] Thanks kyle


----------



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

*Available*

Can plow in chester and delaware counties
2000 f-250 diesel with new meyer 7.5 plow
(610) 384-9325


----------



## KenFred (Jan 26, 2004)

KenP,

Next year I will be getting a plow on my Explorer, small plow. Do you have any use for a smaller plow to do tight areas, driveways or the like?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## 25chevyplow (Feb 1, 2004)

*lets plow*

i live in chester co what can i do to get in on this we have a plow truck plese let me know


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Bringing this to the top, to start looking again


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Ken,

I'm up a bit North from you, but I'll mention anyways.
I am around the Morgantown area & the Reading area. If this helps, lemme know. Thanks.
~Matt


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

Ken....How large is the commercial work? You can check out our equipment list at www.lipinskisnowservices.com under equipment....we recently purchased 100 more pushers + the current # on the website.


----------

